# Pea Gravel and/or River Rock as Substrate?



## joseph13 (Apr 1, 2013)

I saw landscaping pea gravel and river rock at the nearby Lowes. Since they are cheaper than aquarium gavel I had considered them. However I wasn't sure if its a good idea. If it don't effect the chemistry too much i rather pick out the sharp rock and rinse it several times than spend triple for aquarium rock. Not to sound cheap, I am on a limited budget. What are the opinions of using these as a substrate?

Also i was wondering when you put potting soil in bottom of tank is it necessary to add clay?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

No idea about those specifically. Are you committed to doing gravel? Sand is pretty cheap and IMHO a lot easier to clean.

a 50 pound bag of pool filter sand (light colored) or a 50 pound bag of black diamond blasting sand costs $8.00 each. Pretty cheap

-Zeke







joseph13 said:


> I saw landscaping pea gravel and river rock at the nearby Lowes. Since they are cheaper than aquarium gavel I had considered them. However I wasn't sure if its a good idea. If it don't effect the chemistry too much i rather pick out the sharp rock and rinse it several times than spend triple for aquarium rock. Not to sound cheap, I am on a limited budget. What are the opinions of using these as a substrate?
> 
> Also i was wondering when you put potting soil in bottom of tank is it necessary to add clay?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You can definately use the stones from Lowe's! I have done this myself. Now with the soil, you can also do this. The only warning on either one is to check very carefully and make sure there are NO CHEMICALS!!! 

Doing the soil underneath is a great if you are looking to have a heavt planted tank. The only thing to think about is you end up having to move plants or decorations or whatever around...it makes a mess. And as the soil gets moved around the rocks will get mixed in. It's not a huge deal, just something to think about.


----------

